# The Quiz Room



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Let's have quizzes in one thread?! That way, everyone that posts a cool new quiz can see the results and those who want to take quizzes can find them in one spot!

So...I will give this a try with the first quiz in The Quiz Room:

Get to know yourself better

My results: (The blue responses I agree with. The rest? meh. Either completely or semi wrong or not applicable)

Your view on yourself:
Other people find you very interesting, but you are really hiding your true self. Your friends love you because you are a good listener. They'll probably still love you if you learn to be yourself with them.

The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:
You are a true romantic. When you are in love, you will do anything and everything to keep your love true.

Your readiness to commit to a relationship:
You are ready to commit as soon as you meet the right person. And you believe you will pretty much know as soon as you might that person.

The seriousness of your love:
You like to flirt and behave seductively. The opposite sex finds this very attractive, and that's why you'll always have admirers hanging off your arms. But how serious are you about choosing someone to be in a relationship with?

Your views on education:
Education is very important in life. You want to study hard and learn as much as you can.

The right job for you:
You're a practical person and will choose a secure job with a steady income. Knowing what you like to do is important. Find a regular job doing just that and you'll be set for life.

How do you view success:
You are afraid of failure and scared to have a go at the career you would like to have in case you don't succeed. Don't give up when you haven't yet even started! Be courageous.

What are you most afraid of:
You are afraid of having no one to rely on in times of trouble. You don't ever want to be unable to take care of yourself. Independence is important to you.

Who is your true self:
You are full of energy and confidence. You are unpredictable, with moods changing as quickly as an ocean. You might occasionally be calm and still, but never for long.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 7, 2014)

Your view on yourself:
You are intelligent, honest and sweet. You are friendly to everybody and don't like conflict. Because you're so cheerful and fun people are naturally attracted to you and like to talk to you.

The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:
You like serious, smart and determined people. You don't judge a book by its cover, so good-looking people aren't necessarily your style. This makes you an attractive person in many people's eyes.

Your readiness to commit to a relationship:
You are ready to commit as soon as you meet the right person. And you believe you will pretty much know as soon as you might that person.

The seriousness of your love:
You are very serious about relationships and aren't interested in wasting time with people you don't really like. If you meet the right person, you will fall deeply and beautifully in love.

Your views on education
Education is very important in life. You want to study hard and learn as much as you can.

The right job for you:
You're a practical person and will choose a secure job with a steady income. Knowing what you like to do is important. Find a regular job doing just that and you'll be set for life.

How do you view success:
You are confident that you will be successful in your chosen career and nothing will stop you from trying.

What are you most afraid of:
You are afraid of having no one to rely on in times of trouble. You don't ever want to be unable to take care of yourself. Independence is important to you.

Who is your true self:
You are mature, reasonable, honest and give good advice. People ask for your comments on all sorts of different issues. Sometimes you might find yourself in a dilemma when trapped with a problem, which your heart rather than your head needs to solve.


----------



## westwall (Mar 7, 2014)

You are down-to-earth and people like you because you are so straightforward. You are an efficient problem solver because you will listen to both sides of an argument before making a decision that usually appeals to both parties. 
The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:
You are a true romantic. When you are in love, you will do anything and everything to keep your love true. 
Your readiness to commit to a relationship:
You are ready to commit as soon as you meet the right person. And you believe you will pretty much know as soon as you might that person. 
The seriousness of your love:
Your have very sensible tactics when approaching the opposite sex. In many ways people find your straightforwardness attractive, so you will find yourself with plenty of dates. 
Your views on education
Education is very important in life. You want to study hard and learn as much as you can. 
The right job for you:
You have plenty of dream jobs but have little chance of doing any of them if you don't focus on something in particular. You need to choose something and go for it to be happy and achieve success. 
How do you view success:
You are confident that you will be successful in your chosen career and nothing will stop you from trying. 
What are you most afraid of:
You are concerned about your image and the way others see you. This means that you try very hard to be accepted by other people. It's time for you to believe in who you are, not what you wear. 
Who is your true self:
You are full of energy and confidence. You are unpredictable, with moods changing as quickly as an ocean. You might occasionally be calm and still, but never for long.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Do y'all agree with your results?


----------



## westwall (Mar 7, 2014)

Surprisingly, yes.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Personality test based on C. Jung and I. Briggs Myers type theory

Me:

Humanmetrics Jung Typology Test&#8482;
Your Type
ISFJ
Introvert(33%)  Sensing(12%)  Feeling(25%)  Judging(56%)
You have moderate preference of Introversion over Extraversion (33%)
You have slight preference of Sensing over Intuition (12%)
You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
You have moderate preference of Judging over Perceiving (56%)


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

I like these personality tests. Gives me insight on me...and others.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

"Big Five" Personality Quiz

First part:
According to your answers on the quiz, you rate at an average amount of extraversion on the "big five" scale. Your score indicates that you have an equal amount of extraverted and introverted traits. Extraverts are typically very sociable, expressive, and dominant. Introverts tend to be quiet, shy, reclusive, and private.

Second part:
According to your answers on the quiz, you have an equal amount of agreeable and disagreeable traits. Researchers have found that those who rate high on agreeableness are often described as warm, friendly, kind, polite, generous, and helpful. Those who rate low on agreeableness are described as cold, unkind, unfriendly, rude, irritable, and complaining. Your score indicates a mix of both traits.

Third Part:
According to your answers on the quiz, you rate at a moderately high amount on the "big five" scale for conscientiousness. Researchers have found that this dimension of personality encompasses qualities such as planning, perserverance, responsibility, and cautiousness. Those high in conscientiousness are often described as serious, responsible, thorough, and hardworking.

Fourth part:
According to your answers on the quiz, you rate average on the "big five" scale for emotionality. This dimension of personality is largely concerned with the amount of emotional stability versus emotional disorganization. Those high in emotionality are often described as anxious, nervous, excitable, and fearful. Those low on emotionality are described as calm, poised, and composed.

Part 5:
According to your answers on the quiz, you rate average on the "big five" scale for intellect. Sometimes referred to as openness to experience, this dimension of personality is concerned with different aspects of intelligence, including both imagination and logic. There is considerable disagreement among different researchers about what to label this dimension as well as which traits are being measured. Those who rate high on intellect are often described as imaginative, intellectual, perceptive, and witty. Those who rate low on intellect are often described as unreflective, uncreative, and uncurious.


----------



## The Professor (Mar 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Do y'all agree with your results?



Yes, except for the fact the survey ignored my extremely good looks and  renowned sexual prowess. 

OK, I lied about the good looks.

And the sexual prowess.

Please don't tell anyone.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Ok y'all. Help me here. Find some quizzes!


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm surprised.  It seems _fairly_ accurate:

Your view on yourself:
Other people find you very interesting, but you are really hiding your true self. Your friends love you because you are a good listener. They'll probably still love you if you learn to be yourself with them.

The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:
You like serious, smart and determined people. You don't judge a book by its cover, so good-looking people aren't necessarily your style. This makes you an attractive person in many people's eyes.

Your readiness to commit to a relationship:
You are ready to commit as soon as you meet the right person. And you believe you will pretty much know as soon as you might that person.

The seriousness of your love:
You like to flirt and behave seductively. The opposite sex finds this very attractive, and that's why you'll always have admirers hanging off your arms. But how serious are you about choosing someone to be in a relationship with?

Your views on education
Education is very important in life. You want to study hard and learn as much as you can.

The right job for you:
You're a practical person and will choose a secure job with a steady income. Knowing what you like to do is important. Find a regular job doing just that and you'll be set for life.

How do you view success:
Success in your career is not the most important thing in life. You are content with what you have and think that being with someone you love is more than spending all of your precious time just working.

What are you most afraid of:
You are concerned about your image and the way others see you. This means that you try very hard to be accepted by other people. It's time for you to believe in who you are, not what you wear.

Who is your true self:
You are full of energy and confidence. You are unpredictable, with moods changing as quickly as an ocean. You might occasionally be calm and still, but never for long.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 7, 2014)

Your view on yourself:
You are down-to-earth and people like you because you are so straightforward. You are an efficient problem solver because you will listen to both sides of an argument before making a decision that usually appeals to both parties. 
The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:
You like serious, smart and determined people. You don't judge a book by its cover, so good-looking people aren't necessarily your style. This makes you an attractive person in many people's eyes. 
Your readiness to commit to a relationship:
You prefer to get to know a person very well before deciding whether you will commit to the relationship. 
The seriousness of your love:
Your have very sensible tactics when approaching the opposite sex. In many ways people find your straightforwardness attractive, so you will find yourself with plenty of dates. 
Your views on education
Education is less important than the real world out there, away from the classroom. Deep inside you want to start working, earning money and living on your own. 
The right job for you:
You're a practical person and will choose a secure job with a steady income. Knowing what you like to do is important. Find a regular job doing just that and you'll be set for life. 
How do you view success:
You are confident that you will be successful in your chosen career and nothing will stop you from trying. 
What are you most afraid of:
You are afraid of things that you cannot control. Sometimes you show your anger to cover up how you feel. 
Who is your true self:
You are mature, reasonable, honest and give good advice. People ask for your comments on all sorts of different issues. Sometimes you might find yourself in a dilemma when trapped with a problem, which your heart rather than your head needs to solve.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 7, 2014)

Here's one for the ladies: are you a tom boy or a girlie girl?

Tomboy or Girly Girl? - Girl Quiz


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Mar 7, 2014)

Wow...I'm amazing

Your view on yourself:
You are down-to-earth and people like you because you are so straightforward. You are an efficient problem solver because you will listen to both sides of an argument before making a decision that usually appeals to both parties. 
The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:
You are a true romantic. When you are in love, you will do anything and everything to keep your love true. 
Your readiness to commit to a relationship:
You are ready to commit as soon as you meet the right person. And you believe you will pretty much know as soon as you might that person. 
The seriousness of your love:
You like to flirt and behave seductively. The opposite sex finds this very attractive, and that's why you'll always have admirers hanging off your arms. But how serious are you about choosing someone to be in a relationship with? 
Your views on education
Education is very important in life. You want to study hard and learn as much as you can. 
The right job for you:
You have plenty of dream jobs but have little chance of doing any of them if you don't focus on something in particular. You need to choose something and go for it to be happy and achieve success. 
How do you view success:
You are confident that you will be successful in your chosen career and nothing will stop you from trying. 
What are you most afraid of:
You are afraid of things that you cannot control. Sometimes you show your anger to cover up how you feel. 
Who is your true self:
You are mature, reasonable, honest and give good advice. People ask for your comments on all sorts of different issues. Sometimes you might find yourself in a dilemma when trapped with a problem, which your heart rather than your head needs to solve.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Here's one for the ladies: are you a tom boy or a girlie girl?
> 
> Tomboy or Girly Girl? - Girl Quiz



You are a tomboy. You don't care much about all of the stereotypical things that girls are "supposed" to like. But who says girls all have to wear pink and hang out at the mall? You do what you like and that's what makes you a really cool tomboy.


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 8, 2014)

Things Meat Loaf Won't Do For Love


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 8, 2014)

Here is a fun, light-hearted one:

Psych Central - Psychopathy Quiz


----------



## JakeStarkey (Mar 8, 2014)

0 - 12 No psychopathic tendencies (I scored 3)


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

Agit8r said:


> Here is a fun, light-hearted one:
> 
> Psych Central - Psychopathy Quiz




I scored a six.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

Get to know yourself better

Your view on yourself:
Other people find you very interesting, but you are really hiding your true self. Your friends love you because you are a good listener. They'll probably still love you if you learn to be yourself with them.

The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:
You are a true romantic. When you are in love, you will do anything and everything to keep your love true.

Your readiness to commit to a relationship:
You are ready to commit as soon as you meet the right person. And you believe you will pretty much know as soon as you might that person.

The seriousness of your love:
You like to flirt and behave seductively. The opposite sex finds this very attractive, and that's why you'll always have admirers hanging off your arms. But how serious are you about choosing someone to be in a relationship with?

Your views on education
Education is very important in life. You want to study hard and learn as much as you can.

The right job for you:
You have plenty of dream jobs but have little chance of doing any of them if you don't focus on something in particular. You need to choose something and go for it to be happy and achieve success.

How do you view success:
You are confident that you will be successful in your chosen career and nothing will stop you from trying.

What are you most afraid of:
You are afraid of things that you cannot control. Sometimes you show your anger to cover up how you feel.

Who is your true self:
You are mature, reasonable, honest and give good advice. People ask for your comments on all sorts of different issues. Sometimes you might find yourself in a dilemma when trapped with a problem, which your heart rather than your head needs to solve.

Try again | Give me more


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

Introvert(67%)  Sensing(1%)  Feeling(25%)  Judging(11%)

    You have distinctive preference of Introversion over Extraversion (67%)
    You have marginal or no preference of Sensing over Intuition (1%)
    You have moderate preference of Feeling over Thinking (25%)
    You have slight preference of Judging over Perceiving (11%)


way too early for all this thinking


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 9, 2014)

i scored a 9....damn how many of these things are there


----------



## TemplarKormac (Mar 9, 2014)

Your view on yourself:
You are down-to-earth and people like you because you are so straightforward. You are an efficient problem solver because you will listen to both sides of an argument before making a decision that usually appeals to both parties.

The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:
You are a true romantic. When you are in love, you will do anything and everything to keep your love true.

Your readiness to commit to a relationship:
You are ready to commit as soon as you meet the right person. And you believe you will pretty much know as soon as you might that person.

The seriousness of your love:
Your have very sensible tactics when approaching the opposite sex. In many ways people find your straightforwardness attractive, so you will find yourself with plenty of dates.

Your views on education
Education is very important in life. You want to study hard and learn as much as you can.

The right job for you:
You have plenty of dream jobs but have little chance of doing any of them if you don't focus on something in particular. You need to choose something and go for it to be happy and achieve success.

How do you view success:
You are afraid of failure and scared to have a go at the career you would like to have in case you don't succeed. Don't give up when you haven't yet even started! Be courageous.

What are you most afraid of:
You are afraid of things that you cannot control. Sometimes you show your anger to cover up how you feel.

Who is your true self:
You are full of energy and confidence. You are unpredictable, with moods changing as quickly as an ocean. You might occasionally be calm and still, but never for long.


----------



## shart_attack (Mar 9, 2014)

Rock 'N' Roll Chain Game


----------



## Agit8r (Mar 9, 2014)

I scored an 8 on the psychopathy quiz, though i could be lying


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 12, 2014)

Your view on yourself:

Other people find you very interesting, but you are really hiding your true self. Your friends love you because you are a good listener. They'll probably still love you if you learn to be yourself with them. 
The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:

You are a true romantic. When you are in love, you will do anything and everything to keep your love true. 
Your readiness to commit to a relationship:

You are ready to commit as soon as you meet the right person. And you believe you will pretty much know as soon as you might that person. 
The seriousness of your love:

You like to flirt and behave seductively. The opposite sex finds this very attractive, and that's why you'll always have admirers hanging off your arms. But how serious are you about choosing someone to be in a relationship with? 
Your views on education

Education is very important in life. You want to study hard and learn as much as you can. 
The right job for you:

You have plenty of dream jobs but have little chance of doing any of them if you don't focus on something in particular. You need to choose something and go for it to be happy and achieve success. 
How do you view success:

You are confident that you will be successful in your chosen career and nothing will stop you from trying. 
What are you most afraid of:

You are afraid of things that you cannot control. Sometimes you show your anger to cover up how you feel. 
Who is your true self:

You are mature, reasonable, honest and give good advice. People ask for your comments on all sorts of different issues. Sometimes you might find yourself in a dilemma when trapped with a problem, which your heart rather than your head needs to solve.


----------



## Shaitra (Mar 12, 2014)

Your Score: Moderately High on Extraversion
According to your answers on the quiz, you rate moderately high on the "big five" scale for extraversion. Your score indicates that you have more extraverted traits than introverted traits. Extraverts are typically very sociable, expressive, and dominant. Introverts tend to be quiet, shy, reclusive, and private. 

Your Score: Moderately High on Agreeableness
According to your answers on the quiz, you have a moderately high amount of agreeable traits. Research has found that those who rate high on agreeableness are often described as warm, friendly, kind, polite, generous, and helpful. Those who rate low on agreeableness are described as cold, unkind, unfriendly, rude, irritable, and complaining. 

Your Score: Moderately High on Conscientiousness
According to your answers on the quiz, you rate at a moderately high amount on the "big five" scale for conscientiousness. Researchers have found that this dimension of personality encompasses qualities such as planning, perserverance, responsibility, and cautiousness. Those high in conscientiousness are often described as serious, responsible, thorough, and hardworking.

Your Score: Average on Emotionality
According to your answers on the quiz, you rate average on the "big five" scale for emotionality. This dimension of personality is largely concerned with the amount of emotional stability versus emotional disorganization. Those high in emotionality are often described as anxious, nervous, excitable, and fearful. Those low on emotionality are described as calm, poised, and composed. 

Your Score: High on Intellect/Openness
According to your answers on the quiz, you rate high on the "big five" scale for intellect. Sometimes referred to as openness to experience, this dimension of personality is concerned with different aspects of intelligence, including both imagination and logic. There is considerable disagreement among different researchers about what to label this dimension as well as which traits are being measured. Those who rate high on intellect are often described as imaginative, intellectual, perceptive, and witty.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2014)

Your view on yourself:

You are intelligent, honest and sweet. You are friendly to everybody and don't like conflict. Because you're so cheerful and fun people are naturally attracted to you and like to talk to you.
The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:

You are a true romantic. When you are in love, you will do anything and everything to keep your love true.
Your readiness to commit to a relationship:

You prefer to get to know a person very well before deciding whether you will commit to the relationship.
The seriousness of your love:

Your have very sensible tactics when approaching the opposite sex. In many ways people find your straightforwardness attractive, so you will find yourself with plenty of dates.
Your views on education

Education is less important than the real world out there, away from the classroom. Deep inside you want to start working, earning money and living on your own.
The right job for you:

You're a practical person and will choose a secure job with a steady income. Knowing what you like to do is important. Find a regular job doing just that and you'll be set for life.
How do you view success:

You are afraid of failure and scared to have a go at the career you would like to have in case you don't succeed. Don't give up when you haven't yet even started! Be courageous.
What are you most afraid of:

You are afraid of having no one to rely on in times of trouble. You don't ever want to be unable to take care of yourself. Independence is important to you.
Who is your true self:

You are full of energy and confidence. You are unpredictable, with moods changing as quickly as an ocean. You might occasionally be calm and still, but never for long.


----------



## Big Black Dog (Mar 12, 2014)

Your view on yourself:

You are down-to-earth and people like you because you are so straightforward. You are an efficient problem solver because you will listen to both sides of an argument before making a decision that usually appeals to both parties.
The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:

You like serious, smart and determined people. You don't judge a book by its cover, so good-looking people aren't necessarily your style. This makes you an attractive person in many people's eyes.
Your readiness to commit to a relationship:

You prefer to get to know a person very well before deciding whether you will commit to the relationship.
The seriousness of your love:

You are very serious about relationships and aren't interested in wasting time with people you don't really like. If you meet the right person, you will fall deeply and beautifully in love.
Your views on education

Education is less important than the real world out there, away from the classroom. Deep inside you want to start working, earning money and living on your own.
The right job for you:

You're a practical person and will choose a secure job with a steady income. Knowing what you like to do is important. Find a regular job doing just that and you'll be set for life.
How do you view success:

Success in your career is not the most important thing in life. You are content with what you have and think that being with someone you love is more than spending all of your precious time just working.
What are you most afraid of:

You are afraid of having no one to rely on in times of trouble. You don't ever want to be unable to take care of yourself. Independence is important to you.
Who is your true self:

You are full of energy and confidence. You are unpredictable, with moods changing as quickly as an ocean. You might occasionally be calm and still, but never for long.


*I don't agree with the quiz results.  Too "touchy" "feelly".  I think it's crap.*


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

Which Celebrity Would You Get Arrested With? - Zimbio


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 18, 2014)

bump [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] - Okay, I'm ready!!!


----------



## Disir (Mar 19, 2014)

Your view on yourself:
You are down-to-earth and people like you because you are so straightforward. You are an efficient problem solver because you will listen to both sides of an argument before making a decision that usually appeals to both parties.

The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:
You are not looking merely for a girl/boyfriend - you are looking for your life partner. Perhaps you should be more open-minded about who you spend time with. The person you are looking for might hide their charm under their exterior.

Your readiness to commit to a relationship:
You prefer to get to know a person very well before deciding whether you will commit to the relationship.

The seriousness of your love:
You like to flirt and behave seductively. The opposite sex finds this very attractive, and that's why you'll always have admirers hanging off your arms. But how serious are you about choosing someone to be in a relationship with?

Your views on education
Education is very important in life. You want to study hard and learn as much as you can.

The right job for you:
You have plenty of dream jobs but have little chance of doing any of them if you don't focus on something in particular. You need to choose something and go for it to be happy and achieve success.

How do you view success:
You are confident that you will be successful in your chosen career and nothing will stop you from trying.

What are you most afraid of:
You are afraid of having no one to rely on in times of trouble. You don't ever want to be unable to take care of yourself. Independence is important to you.

Who is your true self:
You are mature, reasonable, honest and give good advice. People ask for your comments on all sorts of different issues. Sometimes you might find yourself in a dilemma when trapped with a problem, which your heart rather than your head needs to solve.

Ok. 

and here's one but it's lengthy
Zodiac Signs Personality Test


----------



## SayMyName (Mar 20, 2014)

I love quizzes like these. They are so much fun.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Birthday Profile


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

What Does Your Birth Date Mean?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Your Zodiac Profile


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Your Chinese Zodiac Profile


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Birthstone


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

What does your Birth Month say about you?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Fun free tarot reading.

Tarot Card Reading


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Birth Tree


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

What does your Birth Color say about you?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Acrostic Name Poem, Acrostic Poem For Your Name


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Sketch Your Photo, Pencil Sketch


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Birth Flower


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Find out your ruling planet and its meaning


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

You have courage in voicing your opinion. You overcome your nervousness and are very determined in your work. If you are passionate for some cause, you fight till the end for it. You are a sensitive person. You approach new things with caution. Even though you may be capable, you lack self-confidence. You tend to undervalue your capabilities and talents. You might face periods of illness in your life.

Head Line Palm Reading


----------



## Mertex (Mar 31, 2014)

These were my results: I would hope that the ones I bolded were true...but then that's just my own perception.....

Your view on yourself:

*You are down-to-earth and people like you because you are so straightforward.* You are an efficient problem solver because *you will listen to both sides of an argument before making a decision that usually appeals to both parties.*

The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:
You are not looking merely for a girl/boyfriend - *you are looking for your life partner. *Perhaps you should be more open-minded about who you spend time with. The person you are looking for might hide their charm under their exterior.

Your readiness to commit to a relationship:
*You prefer to get to know a person very well *before deciding whether you will commit to the relationship.

The seriousness of your love:
*You like to flirt and behave seductively*. The opposite sex finds this very attractive, and that's why you'll always have admirers hanging off your arms. But how serious are you about choosing someone to be in a relationship with?

Your views on education
*Education is very important in life.* You want to study hard and learn as much as you can.

The right job for you:
You have plenty of dream jobs but have little chance of doing any of them if you don't focus on something in particular. You need to choose something and go for it to be happy and achieve success.

How do you view success:
You are afraid of failure and scared to have a go at the career you would like to have in case you don't succeed. Don't give up when you haven't yet even started! Be courageous.

What are you most afraid of:
You are concerned about your image and the way others see you. This means that you try very hard to be accepted by other people. It's time for you to believe in who you are, not what you wear.

Who is your true self:
*You are mature, reasonable, honest and give good advice.* People ask for your comments on all sorts of different issues. Sometimes you might find yourself in a dilemma when trapped with a problem, which your heart rather than your head needs to solve.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

What Is Your Spirit Animal? | Quiz Social

What Is Your Spirit Animal?

You got: The Buffalo
The Buffalo once roamed across all of North America, and represents the sacredness of nature. Like the Buffalo, you have a wandering spirit and a deep appreciation for the blessings of the Earth. You will go far and see many wondrous things. Sorry, but you are also delicious.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Sketch Your Photo, Pencil Sketch



nice pic


----------



## katsteve2012 (May 6, 2014)

Your view on yourself:

You are down-to-earth and people like you because you are so straightforward. You are an efficient problem solver because you will listen to both sides of an argument before making a decision that usually appeals to both parties.
The type of girlfriend/boyfriend you are looking for:

You like serious, smart and determined people. You don't judge a book by its cover, so good-looking people aren't necessarily your style. This makes you an attractive person in many people's eyes.
Your readiness to commit to a relationship:

You prefer to get to know a person very well before deciding whether you will commit to the relationship.
The seriousness of your love:

You like to flirt and behave seductively. The opposite sex finds this very attractive, and that's why you'll always have admirers hanging off your arms. But how serious are you about choosing someone to be in a relationship with?
Your views on education

You may not like to study but you have many practical ideas. You listen to your own instincts and tend to follow your heart, so you will probably end up with an unusual job.
The right job for you:

You have plenty of dream jobs but have little chance of doing any of them if you don't focus on something in particular. You need to choose something and go for it to be happy and achieve success.
How do you view success:

Success in your career is not the most important thing in life. You are content with what you have and think that being with someone you love is more than spending all of your precious time just working.
What are you most afraid of:

You are afraid of things that you cannot control. Sometimes you show your anger to cover up how you feel.
Who is your true self:

You are full of energy and confidence. You are unpredictable, with moods changing as quickly as an ocean. You might occasionally be calm and still, but never for long.


----------



## Mertex (May 6, 2014)

Agit8r said:


> Here is a fun, light-hearted one:
> 
> Psych Central - Psychopathy Quiz



You scored a total of  1


No psychopathy

You answered this quiz consistent with people who would not generally be considered a psychopath by research methods currently used to quickly screen for psychopathy in the population. 

Congratulations for not being a psychopath today!



S C O R I N G   K E Y
If you scored...
You may have...
18 & up
Strong Psychopathic tendencies
13 - 17
Moderate to minor Psychopathic tendencies
0 - 12
No psychopathic tendencies


----------



## Mertex (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 24, 2015)

Find Your Spot Find Your Spot


----------



## Gracie (Jan 26, 2015)

How much of a troll of you 
_
Me: Your a half troll, you sometimes like to annoy people, but you mainly get along with people. you like to troll the things that are tempting but you know when to not do anything. you get along with most people its just the people who do something wrong you wanna be like I BE TROLLING YOU_


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2015)

*How much of a troll of you ?*


Your a Kitty cat, you dont harm anyone, your playful. and if anyone comes to annoying you, you dont really do much as you just wanna get along. You should be proud that a lot of people really like you


----------



## Michelle420 (Jan 26, 2015)

Personality Quiz What Breed Of Cat Are You 

*Bengal*

Bengal cats have wild-looking spots and are reported to having looking like leopards. The breed also has a mascara look, meaning stripes around the eyes and leg striping. They range from colors of snow, golden, cinnamon and brown. 

Bengal cat statures resemble that of a leopard, with long bodies and long legs. 

Bengal cats were first found in the United States. 

Bengal cats are generally calm and docile but can be set off. They are used as house-cats and for breeding purposes.


----------



## Mertex (Jan 26, 2015)

drifter said:


> *How much of a troll of you ?*
> 
> 
> Your a Kitty cat, you dont harm anyone, your playful. and if anyone comes to annoying you, you dont really do much as you just wanna get along. You should be proud that a lot of people really like you



We must be twins......I'm 17% semi troll, 

Your a Kitty cat, you dont harm anyone, your playful. and if anyone comes to annoying you, you dont really do much as you just wanna get along. You should be proud that a lot of people really like you


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 5, 2017)

*Plan a Vacation and we will tell you what Job you should have:
*
I got Lawyer 





*
Plan A Vacation And We'll Tell You What Job You Should Have*


----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 6, 2017)

Design your dream home and we'll guess your mental age

Design Your Dream House And We'll Guess Your Mental Age

26

You have expectations and hopes but are willing to settle for other things. You're realizing what you are open to compromising on and what you absolutely must have.


----------

